# Can't Connect to WiFi on Gentoo running on my PlayStation 4!

## JD1991

This might be a simple fix as to how to configure the WiFi or it might have something to do with the WiFi drivers installed on my specific hardware.

So I have a PlayStation 4 CUH-1215 series running Gentoo. The WiFi works on the native Orbis OS but not on Gentoo.I tried numerous configurations on the WiFi UI but nothing worked. I set up a wired connection. I keep getting prompted for KDE wallet which I do not know the default password to. I edited the config. KDE wallet to false but it did not disable the password manager. I am a noob and this is my first time posting after searching. Gentoo is not easy to use for me and I need help. Also I do not know how to post pictures on here to show you what I am looking at.

----------

## JD1991

Will post when solved and upvote/like if possible anyone who helps.

----------

## JD1991

Please anyone know this issue?

----------

## Hu

This forum does not permit inline images.  How did you install Gentoo on this device?  What Wifi UI are you using?  What does dmesg show when you try to associate to the access point?

----------

## JD1991

 *Hu wrote:*   

> This forum does not permit inline images.  How did you install Gentoo on this device?  What Wifi UI are you using?  What does dmesg show when you try to associate to the access point?

 

Wow a response. Gentoo is installable on 6.72 firmware or previous using a linux loader payload from website. I am on firmware 5.05. I use it to emulate games I want to play along with PS4 games. The linux is on a separate portable harddrive connected to the playstation 4.

Here is the wifi UI I am using with pictures. https://www.psxhax.com/threads/cant-connect-to-wifi-on-gentoo-running-on-my-playstation-4.8368/

 Again it maybe just a simple enter in the relevant information into the UI to get a wifi connection. I'v tried multpile combinations none worked though the combinations may have overlapped each other. I will get the output from dmesg in terminal now. Thanks

----------

## JD1991

dmesg output is massive anything particular to look out for. I have like 20 photos of output.

----------

## JD1991

 *Hu wrote:*   

> This forum does not permit inline images.  How did you install Gentoo on this device?  What Wifi UI are you using?  What does dmesg show when you try to associate to the access point?

 

dmesg output is massive anything particular to look out for. I have like 20 photos of output.

----------

## Hu

I am not familiar with the wireless on this device.  As for dmesg, look for messages printed around the time that you tell the system to associate to the wireless access point.  If you're not sure, upload it to a pastebin for someone to look at.

----------

## JD1991

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I am not familiar with the wireless on this device.  As for dmesg, look for messages printed around the time that you tell the system to associate to the wireless access point.  If you're not sure, upload it to a pastebin for someone to look at.

 

The wifi interface is not picking up any wireless networks but on the PS4 OS it automatically does. I thought might be something with configuring a wifi network though I do not know how to do it. Here is paste pin dmesg output.

https://imgur.com/a/newjjei

----------

## JD1991

Still here guys. Anyone know how to configure a WiFi network on gentoo CLI or GUI?

----------

## Hu

I usually use wpa_supplicant, which takes its configuration from a file.  Other tools that I know interact with wireless, but which may or may not be suitable for what you want, including iw, dhcpcd (for the lease after you negotiate access), and NetworkManager.

At what layer of wireless are you stuck: detecting a wireless network, configuring the association to the access point, or acquiring a DHCP lease after you associate to the access point?

----------

## JD1991

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I usually use wpa_supplicant, which takes its configuration from a file.  Other tools that I know interact with wireless, but which may or may not be suitable for what you want, including iw, dhcpcd (for the lease after you negotiate access), and NetworkManager.
> 
> At what layer of wireless are you stuck: detecting a wireless network, configuring the association to the access point, or acquiring a DHCP lease after you associate to the access point?

 

I am stuck at detecting a wireless network. As none show up automatically. I am used to networks showing up automatically with an OS. I am open to trying anything as worse comes to worse I can always reinstall Gentoo and try again. Thanks for the input.

----------

## Hu

Does iw list agree that you have a wireless device?  Does iw dev wlan0 scan find anything?  Note that you may need to use a different name than wlan0 for your device.  ip link should tell you the names of all network devices.

----------

## JD1991

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does iw list agree that you have a wireless device?  Does iw dev wlan0 scan find anything?  Note that you may need to use a different name than wlan0 for your device.  ip link should tell you the names of all network devices.

 

iw list says command not found, even in root. Below is a picture of what ip link command output is.

https://imgur.com/a/XUuGCui

----------

## Buffoon

Can't see any pictures. Copy and paste text here if you want people to see them. However, to start from beginning, have you made sure the device is fully operational? Have you inspected your dmesg for possible problems?

----------

## JD1991

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Can't see any pictures. Copy and paste text here if you want people to see them. However, to start from beginning, have you made sure the device is fully operational? Have you inspected your dmesg for possible problems?

 

Yes device is fully operational as Orbis native OS works with WiFi and wired passes on POST and there is no noticed issues in functionality. Here is link on imgur for dmesg output it is viewable scroll down for entire 24 pictures of dmesg output: https://imgur.com/a/newjjei

----------

## Buffoon

 *JD1991 wrote:*   

>  *Buffoon wrote:*   Can't see any pictures. Copy and paste text here if you want people to see them. However, to start from beginning, have you made sure the device is fully operational? Have you inspected your dmesg for possible problems? 
> 
> Yes device is fully operational as Orbis native OS works with WiFi and wired passes on POST and there is no noticed issues in functionality. Here is link on imgur for dmesg output it is viewable scroll down for entire 24 pictures of dmesg output: https://imgur.com/a/newjjei

 

This is Gentoo forum, do you need help with Orbis now?   :Confused:   I assumed you run Gentoo. There is no point trying to configure a device which is not functioning properly. So here's the question again. Is this wireless device fully functional in Gentoo? In case you need more eyes looking at your dmesg please drop it into some pastebin site. There is wgetpaste utility in Gentoo for this purpose. You may need to do some homework to figure out how to use it.

----------

## Hu

JD1991 tested the wireless device under Orbis, and asserts it works there.  To Buffoon's point, we have no evidence that the wireless device works properly on the Gentoo kernel that JD1991 forced onto the device with the firmware exploit.

Those imgur links don't work for me.  If you need the iw command, you should emerge net-wireless/iw.

----------

## JD1991

 *Hu wrote:*   

> JD1991 tested the wireless device under Orbis, and asserts it works there.  To Buffoon's point, we have no evidence that the wireless device works properly on the Gentoo kernel that JD1991 forced onto the device with the firmware exploit.
> 
> Those imgur links don't work for me.  If you need the iw command, you should emerge net-wireless/iw.

 

Yes, everything in Gentoo works besides wifi. I will paste entire output(s) tomorrow from dmesg from the PS4. Thank you for the advice and Hu thanks for the clarification.

----------

## JD1991

ps4@ps4linux ~ $ su root

Password:  

ps4linux /home/ps4 # dmesg

[    0.000000] ps4: x86_ps4_early_setup: PS4 early setup

[    0.000000] Linux version 5.3.18-gentoo-ga8330dacd-dirty (mirco@mhbox) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Gentoo 9.3.0 p2)) #2 SM

P Thu Jun 25 17:14:13 CEST 2020

[    0.000000] Command line: clocksources=tsc

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'standard' format.

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000007fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000008000-0x000000000007ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000080000-0x0000000000099fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009a000-0x00000000000bffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000effff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000003fffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000400000-0x000000000047ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000480000-0x000000000067ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000680000-0x00000000006fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000700000-0x000000007efe7fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007efe8000-0x000000007efeffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007eff0000-0x000000007effffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007f000000-0x000000007fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000080000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000017fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000180000000-0x000000027effffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.1 present.

[    0.000000] DMI:  , BIOS unde Mon 01/15/2018  5:2

[    0.000000] ps4: Unable to measure TSC frequency, assuming default.

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1594.000 MHz processor

[    0.002204] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.002207] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.002218] last_pfn = 0x27f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.002224] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.002225] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.002227]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.002228]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.002230]   C0000-FFFFF write-back

[    0.002231] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.002233]   0 base 0000000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.002235]   1 base 0100000000 mask FF00000000 write-back

[    0.002237]   2 base 0200000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.002239]   3 base 0100000000 mask FF80000000 uncachable

[    0.002240]   4 disabled

[    0.002240]   5 disabled

[    0.002241]   6 disabled

[    0.002242]   7 disabled

[    0.002243] TOM2: 000000027f000000 aka 10224M

[    0.002684] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WP  UC- WT   

[    0.002864] e820: update [mem 0x80000000-0x17fffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.002872] last_pfn = 0x80000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.010662] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.010667] BRK [0x07c01000, 0x07c01fff] PGTABLE

[    0.010671] BRK [0x07c02000, 0x07c02fff] PGTABLE

[    0.010673] BRK [0x07c03000, 0x07c03fff] PGTABLE

[    0.010805] BRK [0x07c04000, 0x07c04fff] PGTABLE

[    0.011342] BRK [0x07c05000, 0x07c05fff] PGTABLE

[    0.011347] BRK [0x07c06000, 0x07c06fff] PGTABLE

[    0.012013] RAMDISK: [mem 0x52000000-0x521c0fff]

[    0.012032] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.012039] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000E0000 000024 (v02 SIE   )

[    0.012046] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000000E0088 00004C (v01 SIE    ORBIS    20121218 INTL 20110211)

[    0.012056] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000000E016C 0000F4 (v04 SIE    ORBIS    20130205 INTL 20110211)

[    0.012066] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000000E0430 00018C (v02 SIE    ORBIS    20121002 INTL 20110211)

[    0.012073] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000000E012C 000040

[    0.012077] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000000E012C 000040

[    0.012082] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000000E0298 00006C (v02 SIE    ORBIS    20120725 INTL 20110211)

[    0.012087] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000000E0304 00003C (v01 SIE    ORBIS    20120725 INTL 20110211)

[    0.012093] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000000E0730 001944 (v01 AMD    POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.012098] ACPI: IVRS 0x00000000000E2074 000054 (v01 F0F    PS4KEXEC 20161225 KEXC 20161225)

[    0.012110] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.012331] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.012334] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000027effffff]

[    0.012341] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x27effa000-0x27effdfff]

[    0.012374] Zone ranges:

[    0.012377]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.012379]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.012382]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000027effffff]

[    0.012385] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.012386] Early memory node ranges

[    0.012388]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000007fff]

[    0.012391]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000080000-0x0000000000099fff]

[    0.012393]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000003fffff]

[    0.012395]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000480000-0x000000000067ffff]

[    0.012397]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000700000-0x000000007efe7fff]

[    0.012399]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007f000000-0x000000007fffffff]

[    0.012401]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000180000000-0x000000027effffff]

[    0.012432] Zeroed struct page in unavailable ranges: 503 pages

[    0.012434] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000027effffff]

[    0.012438] On node 0 totalpages: 1568265

[    0.012440]   DMA zone: 57 pages used for memmap

[    0.012441]   DMA zone: 13 pages reserved

[    0.012442]   DMA zone: 3617 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.012574]   DMA32 zone: 8128 pages used for memmap

[    0.012576]   DMA32 zone: 520168 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.031263]   Normal zone: 16320 pages used for memmap

[    0.031267]   Normal zone: 1044480 pages, LIFO batch:63

[    0.065084] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.065097] ACPI: No IOAPIC entries present

[    0.065101] Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

[    0.065105] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.065140] [mem 0xfc000000-0xffffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.065147] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 n

s

[    0.240883] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.241507] percpu: Embedded 37 pages/cpu s113624 r8192 d29736 u262144

[    0.241528] pcpu-alloc: s113624 r8192 d29736 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.241530] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7  

[    0.241570] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1543747

[    0.241572] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.241577] Kernel command line: drm.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin clocksources=tsc

[    0.241643] printk: log_buf_len individual max cpu contribution: 65536 bytes

[    0.241645] printk: log_buf_len total cpu_extra contributions: 458752 bytes

[    0.241647] printk: log_buf_len min size: 65536 bytes

[    0.241783] printk: log_buf_len: 524288 bytes

[    0.241785] printk: early log buf free: 57936(88%)

[    0.243528] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes, linear)

[    0.244417] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes, linear)

[    0.244472] mem auto-init: stack:off, heap alloc:off, heap free:off

[    0.292663] Memory: 6064180K/6273060K available (14339K kernel code, 581K rwdata, 4784K rodata, 920K init, 1240K b

ss, 208880K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.292805] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.292914] rcu: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.292918] rcu: RCU calculated value of scheduler-enlistment delay is 100 jiffies.

[    0.292932] NR_IRQS: 4352, nr_irqs: 128, preallocated irqs: 0

[    0.293050] do_IRQ: 0.49 No irq handler for vector

[    0.293077] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.293372] printk: console [tty0] enabled

[    0.293404] ACPI: Core revision 20190703

[    0.293489] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from ffff)

[    0.293506] Failed to register legacy timer interrupt

[    0.293510] APIC: Switch to symmetric I/O mode setup

[    0.319395] clocksource: tsc-early: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x16fa00e7d19, max_idle_ns: 440795227561

ns

[    0.319411] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3188.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=15940

00)

[    0.319421] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.319524] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.319563] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.319945] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 4

[    0.319951] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 256, 4MB 128, 1GB 0

[    0.319959] Spectre V1 : Mitigation: usercopy/swapgs barriers and __user pointer sanitization

[    0.319966] Spectre V2 : Spectre mitigation: kernel not compiled with retpoline; no mitigation available!

[    0.319969] Speculative Store Bypass: Mitigation: Speculative Store Bypass disabled via prctl and seccomp

[    0.320247] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 36K

[    0.320370] smpboot: CPU0: AMD DG1101SKF84HV (family: 0x16, model: 0x13, stepping: 0x1)

[    0.320405] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.320405] ... version:                0

[    0.320405] ... bit width:              48

[    0.320405] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.320405] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.320405] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.320405] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.320405] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.320405] rcu: Hierarchical SRCU implementation.

[    0.320405] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.320405] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.320405] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7

[    0.329466] smp: Brought up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.329466] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    0.329466] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (25504.00 BogoMIPS)

[    0.331556] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.331576] random: get_random_u32 called from bucket_table_alloc.isra.0+0x6f/0x150 with crng_init=0

[    0.331618] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.331618] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.331654] prandom: seed boundary self test passed

[    0.333503] prandom: 100 self tests passed

[    0.333616] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.333678] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.333692] audit: type=2000 audit(0.014:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    0.333692] i2c-core: driver [dummy] registered

[    0.333692] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.333692] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.333692] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.333692] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.333692] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.333692] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.341620] HugeTLB registered 2.00 MiB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.343493] cryptd: max_cpu_qlen set to 1000

[    0.346543] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.346550] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.346555] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.346560] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.346565] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Dell-Video)

[    0.346570] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)

[    0.346576] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-HPI-Hybrid-Graphics)

[    0.348850] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.349157] ACPI: SCI (IRQ9) allocation failed

[    0.349163] ACPI Error: AE_NOT_ACQUIRED, Unable to install System Control Interrupt handler (20190703/evevent-96)

[    0.349174] ACPI: Unable to start the ACPI Interpreter

[    0.349179] ACPI Error: Could not remove SCI handler (20190703/evmisc-247)

[    0.357479] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.357578] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.357599] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.357664] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.357685] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.357753] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.358479] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.358510] PCI: Probing PCI hardware

[    0.358516] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.358518] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    0.358545] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.358554] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.358561] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffff]

[    0.358567] pci_bus 0000:00: No busn resource found for root bus, will use [bus 00-ff]

[    0.358586] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:1436] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.358674] pci 0000:00:00.2: [1022:1437] type 00 class 0x080600

[    0.358766] pci 0000:00:01.0: [1002:9922] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.358786] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.358799] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xe4000000-0xe47fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.358809] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x6000-0x60ff]

[    0.358819] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xe4800000-0xe483ffff]

[    0.358828] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.358837] pci 0000:00:01.0: enabling Extended Tags

[    0.358865] pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.358872] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.358917] pci 0000:00:01.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.358924] pci 0000:00:01.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.358948] pci 0000:00:01.1: [1002:9921] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.358966] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xe4840000-0xe4843fff 64bit]

[    0.358989] pci 0000:00:01.1: enabling Extended Tags

[    0.359014] pci 0000:00:01.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.359073] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1022:1438] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.359159] pci 0000:00:14.0: [104d:90c8] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.359183] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfdf8000000-0xfdf9ffffff 64bit]

[    0.359195] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x18: [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

[    0.359222] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.359268] pci 0000:00:14.0: supports D1

[    0.359274] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.359349] pci 0000:00:14.1: [104d:90c9] type 00 class 0x088001

[    0.359373] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc4000000-0xc4003fff 64bit]

[    0.359412] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.359454] pci 0000:00:14.1: supports D1

[    0.359460] pci 0000:00:14.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.359527] pci 0000:00:14.2: [104d:90ca] type 00 class 0x088002

[    0.359551] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc8000000-0xc8000fff 64bit]

[    0.359578] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xc8001000-0xc8001fff]

[    0.359589] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.359629] pci 0000:00:14.2: supports D1

[    0.359635] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.359701] pci 0000:00:14.3: [104d:90cb] type 00 class 0x088003

[    0.359724] pci 0000:00:14.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xcc000000-0xcc000fff 64bit]

[    0.359756] pci 0000:00:14.3: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff pref]

[    0.359797] pci 0000:00:14.3: supports D1

[    0.359802] pci 0000:00:14.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.359867] pci 0000:00:14.4: [104d:90cc] type 00 class 0x088004

[    0.359891] pci 0000:00:14.4: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff 64bit]

[    0.359905] pci 0000:00:14.4: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0100000-0xd0107fff 64bit]

[    0.359920] pci 0000:00:14.4: reg 0x20: [mem 0xd0200000-0xd03fffff 64bit]

[    0.359931] pci 0000:00:14.4: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.359971] pci 0000:00:14.4: supports D1

[    0.359977] pci 0000:00:14.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.360042] pci 0000:00:14.5: [104d:90cd] type 00 class 0x088005

[    0.360066] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4000000-0xd4000fff 64bit]

[    0.360080] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd4001000-0xd4001fff 64bit]

[    0.360102] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.360142] pci 0000:00:14.5: supports D1

[    0.360148] pci 0000:00:14.5: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.360213] pci 0000:00:14.6: [104d:90ce] type 00 class 0x088006

[    0.360236] pci 0000:00:14.6: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd8000000-0xd8000fff 64bit]

[    0.360250] pci 0000:00:14.6: reg 0x18: [mem 0x80000000-0xbfffffff 64bit]

[    0.360262] pci 0000:00:14.6: reg 0x20: [mem 0xd9100000-0xd91fffff]

[    0.360273] pci 0000:00:14.6: reg 0x24: [mem 0xd9000000-0xd903ffff]

[    0.360285] pci 0000:00:14.6: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.360325] pci 0000:00:14.6: supports D1

[    0.360330] pci 0000:00:14.6: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.360397] pci 0000:00:14.7: [104d:90cf] type 00 class 0x088007

[    0.360426] pci 0000:00:14.7: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdc000000-0xdc1fffff 64bit]

[    0.360441] pci 0000:00:14.7: reg 0x18: [mem 0xdc200000-0xdc3fffff 64bit]

[    0.360455] pci 0000:00:14.7: reg 0x20: [mem 0xdc400000-0xdc5fffff 64bit]

[    0.360467] pci 0000:00:14.7: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.360507] pci 0000:00:14.7: supports D1

[    0.360513] pci 0000:00:14.7: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.360576] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:142e] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.360644] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:142f] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.360709] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1430] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.360771] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1431] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.360842] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1432] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.360906] pci 0000:00:18.5: [1022:1433] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.360976] pci_bus 0000:00: busn_res: [bus 00-ff] end is updated to 00

[    0.362462] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.362497] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00008000-0x0000ffff]

[    0.362500] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009a000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.362502] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00680000-0x006fffff]

[    0.362503] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7efe8000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.362505] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x27f000000-0x27fffffff]

[    0.362671] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    0.362688] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.362693] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.362701] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.362707] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.362716] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.362755] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc-early

[    0.362755] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

[    0.365261] thermal_sys: Registered thermal governor 'step_wise'

[    0.365292] pci 0000:00:01.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc080000-0xfc09ffff pref]

[    0.365307] pci 0000:00:14.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc0a0000-0xfc0affff pref]

[    0.365316] pci 0000:00:14.1: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc0b0000-0xfc0bffff pref]

[    0.365325] pci 0000:00:14.2: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc0c0000-0xfc0cffff pref]

[    0.365333] pci 0000:00:14.4: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc0d0000-0xfc0dffff pref]

[    0.365342] pci 0000:00:14.5: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc0e0000-0xfc0effff pref]

[    0.365351] pci 0000:00:14.6: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc0f0000-0xfc0fffff pref]

[    0.365360] pci 0000:00:14.7: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc100000-0xfc10ffff pref]

[    0.365368] pci 0000:00:14.3: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfc110000-0xfc110fff pref]

[    0.365380] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.365386] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffff]

[    0.365445] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.365654] tcp_listen_portaddr_hash hash table entries: 4096 (order: 4, 65536 bytes, linear)

[    0.365689] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes, linear)

[    0.365904] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes, linear)

[    0.366180] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.366266] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.366318] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes, linear)

[    0.366466] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.366780] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.366787] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.366791] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.366795] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.367041] pci 0000:00:01.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.367058] pci 0000:00:01.1: D0 power state depends on 0000:00:01.0

[    0.367070] pci 0000:00:02.0: CLS mismatch (64 != 512), using 64 bytes

[    0.367197] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.417700] Freeing initrd memory: 1796K

[    0.417791] pci 0000:00:00.2: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.418235] pci 0000:00:14.0: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418269] pci 0000:00:14.1: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418306] pci 0000:00:14.2: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418338] pci 0000:00:14.3: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418368] pci 0000:00:14.4: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418402] pci 0000:00:14.5: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418432] pci 0000:00:14.6: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418464] pci 0000:00:14.7: Adding to iommu group 0

[    0.418479] pci 0000:00:00.2: AMD-Vi: Found IOMMU cap 0x40

[    0.418485] pci 0000:00:00.2: AMD-Vi: Extended features (0x840):

[    0.418490]  IA

[    0.418494] AMD-Vi: Interrupt remapping enabled

[    0.418634] AMD-Vi: Lazy IO/TLB flushing enabled

[    0.421692] amd_uncore: AMD NB counters detected

[    0.421706] amd_uncore: AMD LLC counters detected

[    0.422080] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[    0.422237] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[    0.422441] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    0.422450] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    0.422706] platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

[    0.429248] Initialise system trusted keyrings

[    0.429323] workingset: timestamp_bits=40 max_order=21 bucket_order=0

[    0.433463] ntfs: driver 2.1.32 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.433668] fuse: init (API version 7.31)

[    0.444210] NET: Registered protocol family 38

[    0.444219] Key type asymmetric registered

[    0.444224] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    0.444240] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.444247] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    0.444252] io scheduler kyber registered

[    0.460671] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.461055] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.461110] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.461360] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.461411] ACPI Error: AE_BAD_PARAMETER, Thread 2005696512 could not acquire Mutex [ACPI_MTX_Tables] (0x2) (20190

703/utmutex-252)                                                                                                      

[    0.461425] ACPI Error: Mutex [ACPI_MTX_Tables] (0x2) is not acquired, cannot release (20190703/utmutex-289)

[    0.461435] CRAT table not found

[    0.461440] ACPI Error: AE_BAD_PARAMETER, Thread 2005696512 could not acquire Mutex [ACPI_MTX_Tables] (0x2) (20190

703/utmutex-252)                                                                                                      

[    0.461450] ACPI Error: Mutex [ACPI_MTX_Tables] (0x2) is not acquired, cannot release (20190703/utmutex-289)

[    0.461460] DSDT table not found for OEM information

[    0.461465] Virtual CRAT table created for CPU

[    0.461470] Parsing CRAT table with 1 nodes

[    0.461475] Creating topology SYSFS entries

[    0.461501] Topology: Add CPU node

[    0.461505] Finished initializing topology

[    0.461621] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 0: 0xe0000000 -> 0xe3ffffff

[    0.461630] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 2: 0xe4000000 -> 0xe47fffff

[    0.461639] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 5: 0xe4800000 -> 0xe483ffff

[    0.461648] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    0.462630] brd: module loaded

[    0.465945] loop: module loaded

[    0.465970] i2c-core: driver [at24] registered

[    0.465979] i2c-core: driver [eeprom] registered

[    0.466136] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_probe()

[    0.466177] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie glue probe

[    0.466190] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: Aeolia chip revision: 22011120:8f4163c6:01000200

[    0.466205] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_create_irq_domain

[    0.466213] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_assign_irqs(23)

[    0.466464] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 1, 0x400, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466468] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 2, 0x401, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466470] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 3, 0x402, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466472] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 4, 0x403, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466474] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 5, 0x404, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466477] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 6, 0x405, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466479] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 7, 0x406, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466481] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 8, 0x407, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466483] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 9, 0x408, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466485] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 10, 0x409, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466487] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 11, 0x40a, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466489] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 12, 0x40b, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466491] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 13, 0x40c, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466493] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 14, 0x40d, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466496] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 15, 0x40e, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466498] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 16, 0x40f, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466500] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 17, 0x410, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466502] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 18, 0x411, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466504] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 19, 0x412, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466506] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 20, 0x413, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466508] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 21, 0x414, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466510] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 22, 0x415, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466512] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 23, 0x416, (____ptrval____))

[    0.466532] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_assign_irqs returning 23

[    0.466535] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: dev->irq=1

[    0.466807] 0000:00:14.4: ttyS0 at MMIO 0xd0340000 (irq = 20, base_baud = 3656250) is a XScale

[    0.466995] 0000:00:14.4: ttyS1 at MMIO 0xd0341000 (irq = 21, base_baud = 3656250) is a XScale

[    0.467075] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 00000003) mask=0x8 irq=4 hwirq=0x403 (____ptrv

al____)

[    0.467079] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 4, subfunc: 3, addr fee00000 data: 0x00000003 (3)

[    0.467125] i2c i2c-0: adapter [icc] registered

[    0.492465] Turn ON BT/WLAN: ret=20, reply 00 00 00 00

[    0.492519] input: Power Button as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/input/input0

[    0.527481] ret=46, reply 00 00 02 00 00 00 18 00

[    0.532473] ret=20, reply 00 00 01 01 10 00 00 00

[    0.537489] ret=20, reply 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[    0.537665] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    0.537719] sky2 0000:00:14.1: Yukon-2 OptimaEEE chip revision 1

[    0.537770] sky2 0000:00:14.1: apcie_assign_irqs(1)

[    0.537787] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 24, 0x100, (____ptrval____))

[    0.537791] sky2 0000:00:14.1: apcie_assign_irqs returning 1

[    0.537801] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 00000017) mask=0x1 irq=24 hwirq=0x100 (____ptr

val____)

[    0.537805] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 1, subfunc: 0, addr fee00000 data: 0x00000017 (23)

[    0.538054] sky2 0000:00:14.1 eth0: addr 0c:fe:45:e5:9b:82

[    0.538193] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: apcie_assign_irqs(3)

[    0.538230] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 25, 0x700, (____ptrval____))

[    0.538233] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 26, 0x701, (____ptrval____))

[    0.538235] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 27, 0x702, (____ptrval____))

[    0.538240] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: apcie_assign_irqs returning 3

[    0.538243] xhci_aeolia_probe_one 0, controller is 90cf

[    0.538274] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.538288] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.554486] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT domain=0x0000 address=0x1000c100 flags=0

x0020]                                                                                                                

[    0.554499] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT domain=0x0000 address=0x1005c0c0 flags=0

x0020]                                                                                                                

[    0.554511] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT domain=0x0000 address=0x1005c0e0 flags=0

x0020]                                                                                                                

[    0.554576] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: hcc params 0x0228f66c hci version 0x100 quirks 0x0000001000010010

[    0.554593] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 00000018) mask=0x1 irq=25 hwirq=0x700 (____ptr

val____)

[    0.554597] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 7, subfunc: 0, addr fee00000 data: 0x00000018 (24)

[    0.554617] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: irq 25, io mem 0xdc000000

[    0.554755] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 5.03

[    0.554764] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.554772] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.554778] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 5.3.18-gentoo-ga8330dacd-dirty xhci-hcd

[    0.554784] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.7

[    0.554944] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.554962] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.555067] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.555078] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.555088] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: Host supports USB 3.0  SuperSpeed

[    0.555118] usb usb2: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.

[    0.555163] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 5.03

[    0.555172] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.555178] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.555184] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 5.3.18-gentoo-ga8330dacd-dirty xhci-hcd

[    0.555191] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.7

[    0.555331] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.555349] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.555984] xhci_aeolia_probe_one 2, controller is 90cf

[    0.556010] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.556022] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.556126] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: hcc params 0x0220f06c hci version 0x100 quirks 0x0000001000010010

[    0.556144] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 0000001a) mask=0x4 irq=27 hwirq=0x702 (____ptr

val____)

[    0.556147] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 7, subfunc: 2, addr fee00000 data: 0x0000001a (26)

[    0.556164] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: irq 27, io mem 0xdc400000

[    0.556175] debugfs: Directory '0000:00:14.7' with parent 'xhci' already present!

[    0.556256] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 5.03

[    0.556264] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.556271] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.556276] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 5.3.18-gentoo-ga8330dacd-dirty xhci-hcd

[    0.556283] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.7

[    0.556410] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.556426] hub 3-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    0.556507] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.556517] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.556527] xhci_aeolia 0000:00:14.7: Host supports USB 3.0  SuperSpeed

[    0.556555] usb usb4: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.

[    0.556600] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 5.03

[    0.556608] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.556615] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.556621] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 5.3.18-gentoo-ga8330dacd-dirty xhci-hcd

[    0.556627] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.7

[    0.556752] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.556768] hub 4-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    0.556888] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    0.556931] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.556961] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found.

[    0.557053] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.557142] usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad

[    0.557182] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.557236] i2c-dev: adapter [icc] registered as minor 0

[    0.557246] i2c-core: driver [i2c-slave-eeprom] registered

[    0.557491] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.40.0-ioctl (2019-01-1 :Cool:  initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.557514] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.557518] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    0.557541] sdhci-pci 0000:00:14.3: SDHCI controller found [104d:90cb] (rev 0)

[    0.557573] sdhci-pci 0000:00:14.3: apcie_assign_irqs(1)

[    0.557590] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 28, 0x300, (____ptrval____))

[    0.557594] sdhci-pci 0000:00:14.3: apcie_assign_irqs returning 1

[    0.557775] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 0000001b) mask=0x1 irq=28 hwirq=0x300 (____ptr

val____)

[    0.557779] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 3, subfunc: 0, addr fee00000 data: 0x0000001b (27)

[    0.557857] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:00:14.3] using ADMA

[    0.557950] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.558076] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.558082] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.558311] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: can't find IRQ for PCI INT B; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.558810] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    0.559228] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    0.559261] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.559324] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    0.559332] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    0.559349] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    0.559357] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    0.559362] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    0.559368] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    0.559373] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    0.559378] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    0.559932] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.559946] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.559978] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.559995] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.560014] microcode: CPU4: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.560034] microcode: CPU5: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.560050] microcode: CPU6: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.560065] microcode: CPU7: patch_level=0x07013005

[    0.560119] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

[    0.560131] AVX version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.

[    0.560142] AES CTR mode by8 optimization enabled

[    0.563356] sched_clock: Marking stable (243918733, 319405993)->(571804761, -8480035)

[    0.563732] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.563738] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    0.564058] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 0: 0xe0000000 -> 0xe3ffffff

[    0.564068] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 2: 0xe4000000 -> 0xe47fffff

[    0.564076] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 5: 0xe4800000 -> 0xe483ffff

[    0.564085] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[    0.564150] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.564348] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (LIVERPOOL 0x1002:0x9922 0x1002:0x9922 0x00).

[    0.564380] [drm] register mmio base: 0xE4800000

[    0.564384] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    0.564394] [drm] add ip block number 0 <cik_common>

[    0.564398] [drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v7_0>

[    0.564402] [drm] add ip block number 2 <cik_ih>

[    0.564408] [drm] add ip block number 3 <dce_v8_0>

[    0.564412] [drm] add ip block number 4 <gfx_v7_0>

[    0.564416] [drm] add ip block number 5 <cik_sdma>

[    0.564458] ACPI Error: AE_BAD_PARAMETER, Thread 2006882688 could not acquire Mutex [ACPI_MTX_Tables] (0x2) (20190

703/utmutex-252)                                                                                                      

[    0.564471] ACPI Error: Mutex [ACPI_MTX_Tables] (0x2) is not acquired, cannot release (20190703/utmutex-289)

[    0.564807] input: HD-Audio Generic HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card0/input1

[    0.564913] input: HD-Audio Generic HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card0/input2

[    0.600151] [drm] BIOS signature incorrect 7e b6

[    0.600202] ATOM BIOS: 113-Starsha-005

[    0.600317] i2c-dev: adapter [AMDGPU i2c bit bus 0x90] registered as minor 1

[    0.600326] i2c i2c-1: adapter [AMDGPU i2c bit bus 0x90] registered

[    0.600335] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x50

[    0.603833] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.611815] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.619828] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.627811] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.627814] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x50: failed, timeout?

[    0.627817] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x50 msg #0

[    0.631328] random: fast init done

[    0.631823] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x51

[    0.634325] mmc0: new ultra high speed SDR104 SDIO card at address 0001

[    0.635071] Bluetooth: vendor=0x2df, device=0x912e, class=255, fn=2

[    0.635483] btmrvl_sdio mmc0:0001:2: sdio device tree data not available

[    0.635670] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: WLAN FW already running! Skip FW dnld

[    0.635680] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: WLAN FW is active

[    0.635811] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.643806] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.651804] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.659802] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.659805] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x51: failed, timeout?

[    0.659807] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x51 msg #0

[    0.663814] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x52

[    0.667800] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.675814] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.678886] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: CMD_RESP: cmd 0x223 error, result=0x1

[    0.678897] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: SDIO RX single-port aggregation Not support

[    0.678910] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: mwifiex_process_cmdresp: cmd 0x223 failed during       initialization

[    0.678916] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: error while enabling SP aggregation..disable it

[    0.683044] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: CMD_RESP: cmd 0x242 error, result=0x2

[    0.683057] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: mwifiex_process_cmdresp: cmd 0x242 failed during       initialization

[    0.683796] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.688280] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    0.688293] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

[    0.689038] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: CMD_RESP: cmd 0x4d error, result=0x1

[    0.689059] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: set mac address failed: ret=-1

[    0.691140] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: info: MWIFIEX VERSION: mwifiex 1.0 (15.130.11.p16)  

[    0.691149] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: driver_version = mwifiex 1.0 (15.130.11.p16)  

[    0.691794] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.691799] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x52: failed, timeout?

[    0.691801] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x52 msg #0

[    0.695805] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x53

[    0.699791] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.707805] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.715787] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.723801] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.723804] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x53: failed, timeout?

[    0.723806] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x53 msg #0

[    0.727796] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x54

[    0.731783] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    0.739781] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    0.747795] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    0.755777] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    0.755780] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x54: failed, timeout?

[    0.755782] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x54 msg #0

[    0.759788] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x55

[    0.763791] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    0.771772] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    0.779770] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    0.787784] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    0.787787] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x55: failed, timeout?

[    0.787789] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x55 msg #0

[    0.791780] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x56

[    0.795766] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    0.803780] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    0.811762] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    0.819776] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    0.819779] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x56: failed, timeout?

[    0.819781] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x56 msg #0

[    0.823787] i2c i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x57

[    0.827758] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    0.835772] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    0.843770] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    0.851768] i2c i2c-1: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    0.851771] i2c i2c-1: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x57: failed, timeout?

[    0.851773] i2c i2c-1: NAK from device addr 0x57 msg #0

[    0.855860] i2c-dev: adapter [AMDGPU i2c bit bus 0x91] registered as minor 2

[    0.855867] i2c i2c-2: adapter [AMDGPU i2c bit bus 0x91] registered

[    0.855873] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x50

[    0.859766] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.867764] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.870780] usb usb4-port1: over-current condition

[    0.870808] usb usb3-port1: over-current condition

[    0.875762] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.880774] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_aeolia

[    0.883760] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa1, timeout at bit #7

[    0.883763] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x50: failed, timeout?

[    0.883766] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x50 msg #0

[    0.887771] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x51

[    0.891741] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.899755] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.907737] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.915751] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa3, timeout at bit #7

[    0.915754] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x51: failed, timeout?

[    0.915756] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x51 msg #0

[    0.919746] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x52

[    0.923733] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.931731] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.939729] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.947727] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa5, timeout at bit #7

[    0.947729] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x52: failed, timeout?

[    0.947732] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x52 msg #0

[    0.951738] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x53

[    0.955725] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.963722] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.971720] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.979718] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa7, timeout at bit #7

[    0.979721] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x53: failed, timeout?

[    0.979723] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x53 msg #0

[    0.983729] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x54

[    0.987716] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    0.995714] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    1.003712] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    1.008005] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608, bcdDevice=60.70

[    1.008015] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    1.008022] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    1.011710] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xa9, timeout at bit #7

[    1.011715] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x54: failed, timeout?

[    1.011717] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x54 msg #0

[    1.015721] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x55

[    1.019724] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    1.027706] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    1.035704] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    1.043702] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xab, timeout at bit #7

[    1.043704] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x55: failed, timeout?

[    1.043706] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x55 msg #0

[    1.047712] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x56

[    1.051715] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    1.059697] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    1.067330] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.067633] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.067696] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    1.075693] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xad, timeout at bit #7

[    1.075696] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x56: failed, timeout?

[    1.075698] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x56 msg #0

[    1.079720] i2c i2c-2: found normal entry for adapter 2, addr 0x57

[    1.083707] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    1.091689] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    1.099687] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    1.107701] i2c i2c-2: i2c_outb: 0xaf, timeout at bit #7

[    1.107703] i2c i2c-2: Used 4 tries to read from client at 0x57: failed, timeout?

[    1.107706] i2c i2c-2: NAK from device addr 0x57 msg #0

[    1.111756] [drm] vm size is 64 GB, 2 levels, block size is 10-bit, fragment size is 9-bit

[    1.111774] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000F00000000 - 0x0000000F7FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    1.111782] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: GART: 512M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000001FFFFFFF

[    1.111793] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=2048M

[    1.111798] [drm] RAM width 64bits UNKNOWN

[    1.111901] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3065966 KiB

[    1.111907] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 KiB

[    1.111911] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    1.111921] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    1.111970] [drm] amdgpu: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    1.111979] [drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.

[    1.112003] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    1.112041] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000F0004B000).

[    1.112139] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.112145] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.112323] i2c-dev: adapter [card0-HDMI-A-1] registered as minor 3

[    1.112331] i2c i2c-3: adapter [card0-HDMI-A-1] registered

[    1.112338] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x50

[    1.112838] i2c i2c-3: Creating eeprom at 0x50

[    1.112861] eeprom 3-0050: probe

[    1.112874] i2c i2c-3: client [eeprom] registered with bus id 3-0050

[    1.112876] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x51

[    1.113187] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x52

[    1.113497] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x53

[    1.113805] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x54

[    1.114113] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x55

[    1.114422] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x56

[    1.114730] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x57

[    1.115044] [drm] AMDGPU Display Connectors

[    1.115050] [drm] Connector 0:

[    1.115053] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[    1.115057] [drm]   HPD1

[    1.115062] [drm]   DDC: 0x194c 0x194c 0x194d 0x194d 0x194e 0x194e 0x194f 0x194f

[    1.115067] [drm]   Encoders:

[    1.115071] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    1.120736] usb 2-2: new SuperSpeed Gen 1 USB device number 2 using xhci_aeolia

[    1.121927] kfd kfd: Allocated 3969056 bytes on gart

[    1.123163] Virtual CRAT table created for GPU

[    1.123170] Parsing CRAT table with 1 nodes

[    1.123184] Creating topology SYSFS entries

[    1.123336] Topology: Add dGPU node [0x9922:0x1002]

[    1.123345] kfd kfd: added device 1002:9922

[    1.133417] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=25a1, bcdDevice=10.18

[    1.133430] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[    1.133437] usb 2-2: Product: Elements 25A1

[    1.133442] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[    1.133447] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 57584131453538454C585053

[    1.133792] usb-storage 2-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    1.134030] scsi host0: usb-storage 2-2:1.0

[    1.147404] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "HDMI-A-1"

[    1.147853] [drm] fb mappable at 0x100167000

[    1.147858] [drm] vram apper at 0x100000000

[    1.147862] [drm] size 8294400

[    1.147866] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    1.147869] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    1.149164] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.157393] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "HDMI-A-1"

[    1.180743] [drm:amdgpu_atombios_dp_link_train] *ERROR* clock recovery tried 5 times

[    1.180746] [drm:amdgpu_atombios_dp_link_train] *ERROR* clock recovery failed

[    1.342650] usb 1-1.1: new low-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_aeolia

[    1.422598] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=094a, bcdDevice= 1.00

[    1.422607] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.422609] usb 1-1.1: Product: HP USB Optical Mouse

[    1.422612] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: PixArt

[    1.438608] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x16fa00e7d19, max_idle_ns: 440795227561 ns

[    1.438666] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    1.485145] input: PixArt HP USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/0003:0

3F0:094A.0001/input/input3

[    1.485367] hid-generic 0003:03F0:094A.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt HP USB Optical Mouse] on u

sb-0000:00:14.7-1.1/input0

[    1.549530] usb 1-1.2: new low-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_aeolia

[    1.631841] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=03f0, idProduct=064a, bcdDevice= 1.11

[    1.631845] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.631848] usb 1-1.2: Product: HP USB Keyboard

[    1.631850] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Primax

[    1.709983] input: Primax HP USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:03F0:0

64A.0002/input/input4

[    1.761816] hid-generic 0003:03F0:064A.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Primax HP USB Keyboard] on usb

-0000:00:14.7-1.2/input0

[    1.764249] input: Primax HP USB Keyboard Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.

2:1.1/0003:03F0:064A.0003/input/input5

[    1.815735] input: Primax HP USB Keyboard System Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.7/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:

1.1/0003:03F0:064A.0003/input/input6

[    1.815837] hid-generic 0003:03F0:064A.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [Primax HP USB Keyboard] on usb-0

000:00:14.7-1.2/input1

[    2.101478] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    2.115815] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.116001] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.33.0 20150101 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

[    2.116132] ahci 0000:00:14.2: version 3.0

[    2.116194] ahci 0000:00:14.2: apcie_assign_irqs(1)

[    2.116229] apcie_msi_init((____ptrval____), (____ptrval____), 31, 0x200, (____ptrval____))

[    2.116236] ahci 0000:00:14.2: apcie_assign_irqs returning 1

[    2.116259] ahci 0000:00:14.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl unknown mode

[    2.116345] ahci 0000:00:14.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led only pmp fbs pio slum part sxs  

[    2.116503] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 0000001c) mask=0x1 irq=31 hwirq=0x200 (____ptr

val____)

[    2.116507] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 2, subfunc: 0, addr fee00000 data: 0x0000001c (2 :Cool: 

[    2.116820] scsi host1: ahci

[    2.116937] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m4096@0xc8001000 port 0xc8001100 irq 31

[    2.117190] printk: console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.117236] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.117364] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    2.118760] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    2.118829] ALSA device list:

[    2.118862]   #0: HD-Audio Generic at 0xe4840000 irq 29

[    2.143018] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       Elements 25A1    1018 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    2.143311] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.143563] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 3906963456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    2.143856] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.143911] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 47 00 10 08

[    2.144100] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found

[    2.144158] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    2.145286]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    2.149909] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.590521] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.594526] ata1.00: ATAPI: SONY    PS-SYSTEM   408R, 3016, max UDMA/66

[    2.598976] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

[    2.606456] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     PS-SYSTEM   408R 3016 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.630650] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.634427] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.638648] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.638919] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.643307] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 920K

[    2.647035] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 22528k

[    2.651776] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 2012K

[    2.656116] Freeing unused kernel image memory: 1360K

[    2.659803] rodata_test: all tests were successful

[    2.663461] Run /init as init process

[   11.119189] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   11.754126] random: crng init done

[   12.029256] systemd[1]: System time before build time, advancing clock.

[   12.174839] systemd[1]: systemd 244 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT

+UTMP -LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT +GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD +IDN2 -IDN +PCRE2 default-hierarch

y=hybrid)

[   12.186666] systemd[1]: Detected architecture x86-64.

[   12.251124] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <ps4linux>.

[   12.929819] systemd[1]: system-getty.slice: unit configures an IP firewall, but the local system does not support

BPF/cgroup firewalling.

[   12.929827] systemd[1]: (This warning is only shown for the first unit using IP firewalling.)

[   12.931156] systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

[   12.936566] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[   12.941515] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[   12.946451] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[   12.951626] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[   12.956537] systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

[   12.961469] systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.

[   12.966270] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[   12.970997] systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

[   12.975614] systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

[   12.986024] systemd[1]: Listening on Process Core Dump Socket.

[   12.990534] systemd[1]: Listening on initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[   12.995122] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

[   12.999554] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[   13.003946] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[   13.008262] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[   13.012499] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[   13.017950] systemd[1]: Mounting Huge Pages File System...

[   13.023596] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[   13.029257] systemd[1]: Mounting Kernel Debug File System...

[   13.042131] systemd[1]: Mounting Temporary Directory (/tmp)...

[   13.046116] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Create list of static device nodes for the current kernel bein

g skipped.

[   13.066274] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Set Up Additional Binary Formats being skipped.

[   13.068366] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[   13.073041] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Load Kernel Modules being skipped.

[   13.074585] systemd[1]: Mounting FUSE Control File System...

[   13.080071] systemd[1]: Mounting Kernel Configuration File System...

[   13.085681] systemd[1]: Starting Remount Root and Kernel File Systems...

[   13.091207] systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

[   13.096358] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[   13.102823] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[   13.106722] systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

[   13.110564] systemd[1]: Mounted Kernel Debug File System.

[   13.114583] systemd[1]: Mounted Temporary Directory (/tmp).

[   13.118586] systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

[   13.122441] systemd[1]: Mounted Kernel Configuration File System.

[   13.126861] systemd[1]: Started Remount Root and Kernel File Systems.

[   13.130699] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in First Boot Wizard being skipped.

[   13.136020] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Rebuild Hardware Database being skipped.

[   13.137501] systemd[1]: Starting Load/Save Random Seed...

[   13.141220] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Create System Users being skipped.

[   13.142846] systemd[1]: Starting Create Static Device Nodes in /dev...

[   13.147621] systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.

[   13.178363] systemd[1]: Started Load/Save Random Seed.

[   13.262581] systemd[1]: Started Create Static Device Nodes in /dev.

[   13.266175] systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems (Pre).

[   13.269724] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Virtual Machine and Container Storage (Compatibility) being sk

ipped.

[   13.269758] systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems.

[   13.273127] systemd[1]: Reached target Containers.

[   13.276484] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Rebuild Dynamic Linker Cache being skipped.

[   13.276546] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Store a System Token in an EFI Variable being skipped.

[   13.276622] systemd[1]: Condition check resulted in Commit a transient machine-id on disk being skipped.

[   13.278114] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Device Manager...

[   13.346783] systemd[1]: Started udev Coldplug all Devices.

[   14.344240] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[   14.384785] systemd-journald[348]: Received client request to flush runtime journal.

[   14.408275] systemd-journald[348]: File /var/log/journal/5ccc125dd472baac71d9eb735cab4cb1/system.journal corrupted

or uncleanly shut down, renaming and replacing.

[   15.204897] sky2 0000:00:14.1 enp0s20f1: renamed from eth0

[   20.254487] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: Firmware wakeup failed

[   20.254772] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: info: shutdown mwifiex...

[   20.255001] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: PREP_CMD: card is removed

[   20.358293] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: WLAN FW already running! Skip FW dnld

[   20.358298] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: WLAN FW is active

[   21.009130] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_msi_write_msg(fee00000, 00000017) mask=0x1 irq=24 hwirq=0x100 00000000

6c9632ee

[   21.009137] aeolia_pcie 0000:00:14.4: apcie_config_msi: func: 1, subfunc: 0, addr fee00000 data: 0x00000017 (23)

[   21.009407] sky2 0000:00:14.1 enp0s20f1: enabling interface

[   23.854156] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "HDMI-A-1"

[   23.864195] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "HDMI-A-1"

[   23.965496] sky2 0000:00:14.1 enp0s20f1: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

[   23.965539] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s20f1: link becomes ready

[   30.494438] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: mwifiex_cmd_timeout_func: Timeout cmd id = 0xa9, act = 0x0

[   30.494460] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: num_data_h2c_failure = 0

[   30.494465] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: num_cmd_h2c_failure = 0

[   30.494469] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: is_cmd_timedout = 1

[   30.494473] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: num_tx_timeout = 0

[   30.494477] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_cmd_index = 0

[   30.494482] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_cmd_id: a9 00 28 00 16 00 cd 00 1e 00

[   30.494486] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_cmd_act: 00 00 13 00 01 00 01 00 00 00

[   30.494490] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_cmd_resp_index = 4

[   30.494494] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_cmd_resp_id: df 80 28 80 16 80 cd 80 1e 80

[   30.494498] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_event_index = 2

[   30.494504] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: last_event: 00 00 0a 00 0b 00 00 00 00 00

[   30.494508] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: data_sent=1 cmd_sent=1

[   30.494512] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: ps_mode=0 ps_state=0

[   30.494647] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: info: _mwifiex_fw_dpc: unregister device

[   31.383069] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "HDMI-A-1"

[   36.062481] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "HDMI-A-1"

[   37.215446] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0c52 tx timeout

----------

## Buffoon

There are thousands, probably tens of thousands internet forums. They all have their own spirit, their own karma. I do believe there is something common to all of them - if you need help then it does not make sense alienating your potential helpers by demonstrating you are unwilling to follow guidelines and instructions. I'm leaving. Good luck, perhaps there are some members here who have more tolerance for arrogance than I do.

----------

## JD1991

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> There are thousands, probably tens of thousands internet forums. They all have their own spirit, their own karma. I do believe there is something common to all of them - if you need help then it does not make sense alienating your potential helpers by demonstrating you are unwilling to follow guidelines and instructions. I'm leaving. Good luck, perhaps there are some members here who have more tolerance for arrogance than I do.

 

No sure what I did wrong. Perceived arrogance is noobness on my part, my bad.

----------

## joanandk

 *JD1991 wrote:*   

> Yes, everything in Gentoo works besides wifi.

 

Hi,

I have gone through your dmesg and found no entries for the wifi. Please try 

```
lspci -k
```

. This should show what driver is in use for your wifi (assuming it is connected to the pci bus). If you find no entry of wifi, then you should look in USB. Use 

```
lsusb
```

. lspci and lsusb need the package pci-utils and usb-utils.

We need to know what the wifi is (make, model number, etc.). The driver could not be in Kernel (as the driver is not opensource) and needs to be compiled manually.

BR

----------

## JD1991

OK, as initially suspected the WiFi drivers do not work for this specific model of PS4 CUH-1215A using the bzl image file I used to flash. Likely a hardware WiFi antenna model inconsistency with Gentoo software driver. The programmers that were able to successfully get linux Gentoo on PS4 had a difficult time with it and I suspect it would be near impossible for us to correct. I want to say a thank you for taking a look at this thread and your noble efforts of helping a noob such as myself. Happy New Years hopefully 2021 is better than 2020. If you are reading this thread with a similar issue on CUH-1215A or 7000 series PS4 with Gentoo WiFi not working is a known problem as of this post currently looking here to fix with new distro...https://gbatemp.net/threads/working-bailkal-linux-kernels-for-ps4pros-on-6-72-and-distros.572063/

----------

## JD1991

 *joanandk wrote:*   

>  *JD1991 wrote:*   Yes, everything in Gentoo works besides wifi. 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have gone through your dmesg and found no entries for the wifi. Please try 
> ...

 

Appreciate the input...I have come to the realization the issue is extremely complicated and would take a community effort to address and maybe not even then would things work. Hence it would be a misuse of this forums efforts to continue unfortunately. Wired connection with Gentoo is fine for now if there is an update I will post to help anyone in the future reading this.

----------

## Leonardo.b

JD1991, if something can run on other distributions, it can run on Gentoo too.

For the PS4 pre-made images do exist. Do you use one of them?

Give a look to the Handbook on https://www.gentoo.org/, if you haven't.

The official way for installing Gentoo isn't flashing a binary image.

Instead you start from the Linux kernel and a bunch of tools, and you put the pieces togheter.

In this way, you are free to keep what you like more, and drop what you don't.

It's like building your own distribution from scratch, but easier.

For the PS4, anyway, the installation is much easier.

Someone have built a system for you. Some choice have been taken for you.

It's ok, since it's always Gentoo, and you can still swap the pieces quite easly.

Probably it's not going to be extremely difficult. We'll see.

If something doesn't look difficult anymore, after you have done it; it wasn't difficult.

Think when you can't walk.

Post a link to where you downloaded the image. We want lo see what is there in your system.

Post the output of the commands others said. In particular lspci -nnk.

Add to them, my curiosity,  uname -r.

Search on wikipedia what  a pastebin site is.

To the next year,

Leonardo

----------

## skellr

```
[ 0.678897] mwifiex_sdio mmc0:0001:1: SDIO RX single-port aggregation Not support
```

I doub't I can help you much, but I think a good starting point is to confirm you have mwifiex drivers configured in the kernel. 

It seems like it does but there are strange things in the dmesg.

```
 │ Symbol: MWIFIEX_SDIO [=n]                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Defined at drivers/net/wireless/marvell/mwifiex/Kconfig:12              │  

  │   Prompt: Marvell WiFi-Ex Driver for SD8786/SD8787/SD8797/SD8887/SD8897 │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_MARVELL [=n]  │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                     │  

  │ (5)       -> Marvell devices (WLAN_VENDOR_MARVELL [=n])                 │  

  │             -> Marvell WiFi-Ex Driver (MWIFIEX [=n])                    │  

  │ Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && WANT_DEV_COREDUMP [=y] 
```

----------

